# confused...15 weeks, missed miscarriage? blighted ovum?



## beedub (Dec 15, 2013)

I am confused about my loss. I started bleeding at 14w2d, started out spotting then got heavier, very slight cramping on and off all week. Yesterday at 15w3d the bleeding just stopped, no spotting at all. I had an u/s last Friday at 15w to see what was going on. There was no baby and the sac was beginning to collapse on itself, the tech said. Before she said that she'd said I could possibly be maybe 7 weeks. (Sorry I'm all over the place, hope you can follow) but I said, blighted ovum? And she said that's what she was thinking. Said she didn't see a placenta either.

So I'm just confused. I felt the presence of a baby girl named Azalea from the day of implantation to about 6 weeks, then I lost the connection with her. I was kind of expecting this news as we didn't hear the heartbeat at 11w5d with the doppler and I couldn't connect with a babe in meditation. I have read that the embryo can break down and be reabsorbed, right? I'm guessing that's happened. Can the placenta do that too? Is this a blighted ovum then, or a missed miscarriage?

I've been eager to have the sac go ahead and pass. I've been drinking very strong red raspberry leaf, pennyroyal, black and blue cohosh tea. About 6 cups of it in two days. Didn't have any yesterday, the bleeding completely stopped. I've been saying affirmations, using gemstones. And it seems like my cervix has closed up even more, it was open a little bit. I think I need to do some emotional releasing, as I am aware that I don't really want this "pregnancy" to be over yet. Also, I am a massage therapist and have to give 3 massages in a row on 3 different days this week and am pretty nervous about the mini-labor starting while I'm with a client. Argh. I really don't want to go to work this week. I don't want to be alone at home either, I do have a 5 yo girl, but when I'm at my house i just want to lay in either the bed or the bath. Being at my dp's house is keeping me lively.

I guess this is kind of a vent. But anyone have any advice? I DO NOT want a d&c. I'm willing to wait this out, but am going on 16w already.....the emotional limbo is the hardest, still feeling pregnant but know I'm really not growing a baby. Any other herbs I should try? Anyone else have a story like mine? I am rh negative, unsure of dp's blood type, should I see about the rhogam shot?

Thank you if you read through all that mess.


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

We did post almost at the same time. If your uterus was empty, could your blood loss be the mc itself? If you felt her leave at 6 weeks, my understanding is the placenta doesn't form until around 10-11 week... So you could have passed the yolk sack with your recent bleeding. :-(

Hugs.. I feel your pain..


----------



## beedub (Dec 15, 2013)

Okay that'd be cool, i really don't want a d&c or to wait forever! I didn't realize the placenta didn't form till later. But my belly is so large, my fundus measured 16w when i was 12w, and in the ultrasound the sac was as large as my uterus so i figured I'd pass something large.. I think I'll give my midwife a call.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

I had two blighted ova a couple years ago. Both times the sac was only measuring about 5.5 weeks with no fetal pole or anything when I should have been about 7.5 weeks. The first time I miscarried spontaneously and the second time with the help of misoprostol. Both times there was a placenta, small but definitely identifiable. The first time it didn't pass until about 5 days later, the 2nd time it all passed the same day.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

Beedub, that, is how I feel. I am showing for sure- I look 13 weeks... it is beyond annoying. I feel ya- I don't want a D&C either.


----------

